# Ken Shamrock vs Seth Petruzelli set for IUF: 'The Return of Buluc' on 03/06 in Cancun



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> In case any of you fight fans were wondering where "Buluc" was, he's apparently set to return on March 6 to the International Unlimited Fighting (IUF) organization on the same card that will feature Ken Shamrock taking on Seth Petruzelli in Cancun, Mexico.
> 
> Shamrock (27-13-2) hasn't been heard from since failing the world's most dangerous drug test back in early 2009. The UFC Hall of Famer was popped for anabolic steroids — Norandrosterone, Noretiocholanolone and Stanozolol following his first round armbar submission win over the late Ross Clifton at War Gods: "Valentine’s Eve Massacre" last February.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2010/1/4/1233361/ken-shamrock-vs-seth-petruzelli


lol.. Anyway, Seth should destroy Shamrock.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

LMAO at "the world's most dangerous drug test"

Seth should rematch Kimbo though. It'd be a good fight.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

OK, honestly, my first thought was, "Who f***ing cares?" But when I saw that it's taking place in Mexico, where all the cool gym candy that Shamrock likes so much is ok, I changed my thought. I know I'll never see it in a sanctioned fight again, but I have to admit that I do like watching Super Duper Bodybuilder Shamrock fight.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This could be Ken Shamrocks return to glory or Seths return to...ummm....uh... being known as the guy that knocked out Kimbo, I guess. Shamrock by hepatitis via dirty needle in the third. That was harsh,I know, but Shamrock needs to hang it up and I think its time for tough love... Or maybe im just being a dick.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

O' Shammy......

It's is always a sad thing when formerly great fighters dont know when to hang up their gloves and call it quits.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Seth by Retardo Karate jab. KO seth. 

It would be awesome if Shammy were to KO Seth, but it isn't likely.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Now this I will stream HAHA ...Seth in the 1st via cartwheel kick


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Now this I will stream HAHA ...Seth in the 1st via cartwheel kick


MMA thief!!! D=You should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

HAHA this is a freak show mma event no way in hell am i gonna pay to see Mr.Anabolic get knocked out by Seth...Hell i doubt he makes it to the fight he'll probably "get cut" in prefight warmups again....


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

seth by brutal KO

god i hope there is a vbookie betting for this, all in on seth xD


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

sad story ken was once a great fighter but tarnishing his legendary image as one of the most dominate of all time because of his ego. He said he loves to fight thats the only thing he wants to do and he will continue to do so untill he is physicaly unable. 

ken has lost his chin and the awsome side burns and purple undies that gave him the ability to put on the flying heel hook and break legs. 

I will still be a fan though i hope for ken by flying heel hook but I dont think it will happen.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> This could be Ken Shamrocks return to glory or Seths return to...ummm....uh... being known as the guy that knocked out Kimbo, I guess. Shamrock by hepatitis via dirty needle in the third. That was harsh,I know, but Shamrock needs to hang it up and I think its time for tough love... Or maybe im just being a dick.


Shamrock doesn't need to hang it up now, he needed to hang it up about 6 years ago, if not sooner. 

It always amazes me how many people are willing to exchange their dignity for money. Had he retired even 4 or 5 years ago Shamrock would be fondly remembered as a pioneer of the sport. Now he is just a cruel joke. I guess he has one more loss left in him though.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Finnsidious said:


> Shamrock doesn't need to hang it up now, he needed to hang it up about 6 years ago, if not sooner.
> 
> It always amazes me how many people are willing to exchange their dignity for money. Had he retired even 4 or 5 years ago Shamrock would be fondly remembered as a pioneer of the sport. Now he is just a cruel joke. I guess he has one more loss left in him though.


There is always the slight possibility that he actually enjoys fighting still. I think Money is a big/huge part of it, but it is possible.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> sad story ken was once a great fighter but tarnishing his legendary image as one of the most dominate of all time because of his ego. He said he loves to fight thats the only thing he wants to do and he will continue to do so untill he is physicaly unable.
> 
> ken has lost his chin and the awsome side burns and purple undies that gave him the ability to put on the flying heel hook and break legs.
> 
> I will still be a fan though i hope for ken by flying heel hook but I dont think it will happen.


The sideburns and purple undies could always come back.

Maybe he just needs the cash.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

One thing a lot of people probably don't realize is that Ken Shamrock didn't save up much money, for years he would pay for a house that all the up and coming Lions Den Fighters lived in, he also covered all the food and expenses which would have taken up a considerable amount of his money.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will be pulling for Seth. I actually met him at a Buffalo Wild Wings the night of Fedor/Sylvia. He is a pretty cool dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> One thing a lot of people probably don't realize is that Ken Shamrock didn't save up much money, for years he would pay for a house that all the up and coming Lions Den Fighters lived in, he also covered all the food and expenses which would have taken up a considerable amount of his money.


I read this before as well,plus Ken has a lot of kids to feed.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Now this I will stream HAHA ...Seth in the 1st via cartwheel kick


I wouldn't put my money on it, since Sanchez isn't training him. :confused05:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Seth for the win. I see this fight ending similar to the Kimbo fight. He will throw some weird no power jabs, and yet they will still have enough power to KO the old man Shammy. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> MMA thief!!! D=You should be ashamed of yourself


LOL, I'm not sure how else you would be able to watch it. Not really thinking this is going to be a PPV event. For some reason, I'm picturing a seedy arena/livestock barn with a dirt floor, possibly with dog or cock fights as the undercard fights.



HitOrGetHit said:


> I will be pulling for Seth. I actually met him at a Buffalo Wild Wings the night of Fedor/Sylvia. He is a pretty cool dude. :thumbsup:


Did you tip him well?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Ill pay for some cock fighting HAHAHA Ken would be the undercard there


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Grappler125 said:


> Did you tip him well?


Haha I let him leave without hurting him. He said that was good enough! :sarcastic12:


----------

